# How much does a repaired top crack affect resale value?



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm looking at a Larrivee LS09 that has a couple of nicely repaired top cracks. I know the history of the guitar and trust the tech that did the work. My question is..... How much does the repair affect the resale value of an instrument like this? Cheers!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

We need pics to give you a fair answer because:

:useless:


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

Here's a pic - it's tough to capture it in a photo since it looks like it's just a finish crack (I know it was through the wood though). Between the d and g strings is the other one, about 1.5" long - very hard to see


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

snacker said:


> I'm looking at a Larrivee LS09 that has a couple of nicely repaired top cracks. I know the history of the guitar and trust the tech that did the work. My question is..... How much does the repair affect the resale value of an instrument like this? Cheers!


I think you've touched on one element that is factoring in your decision. You know and trust the tech that did the work. Unless a future potential buyer shares that knowledge and sentiment I think you'd be hard pressed to keep him from talking the price down based on repairs. Also, what factors in is what the intent of a potential buyer is. Are they a regular player? Professional musician? weekend warrior? If their motivation is high resale value then they'll be less interested or looking for a deal. If their motivation is having a great sounding and playing guitar and this one suits their needs the value may be higher... but they'll probably still try to talk down the price. It's human nature. I guess all this is to say I'd bet it will affect resale. By how much will depend on the above.
Another way to look at it is, if you didn't know the history of the guitar or the luthier who fixed it, would it be worth as much to you?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I am thinking, judging by the picture at about 25%. There are much better opinions on the forum, though, than mine. Let's see what they say as they chime in here.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

For me, as a buyer, I would definitely use the repair as an excuse to try to bargain down the price if it was on the high side, even though I would not really have any concern about it. I would however take into consideration that I may have to have a luthier inspect the bracing, re-glue, etc. and possibly redo the repair.

I would also probably tend to trust that the repair was done competently and professionally if the seller inspired my confidence.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

bluzfish said:


> For me, as a buyer, I would definitely use the repair as an excuse to try to bargain down the price if it was on the high side, even though I would not really have any concern about it. I would however take into consideration that I may have to have a luthier inspect the bracing, re-glue, etc. and possibly redo the repair.
> 
> I would also probably tend to trust that the repair was done competently and professionally if the seller inspired my confidence.



What he said.

I love scratch and dent. I think this is like the broken headstock Gibsons. If they're repaired by the right guy, they're as good as new and in many cases the repair is invisible, but, it does affect resale.

How much probably depends a lot on the buyer and seller.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

If the cracks were caused by the previous owner letting the guitar get dry due to lack of humidity, I would avoid the guitar .

It it was due to a fall or accident it would depend on the tone of the guitar.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

rollingdam said:


> If the cracks were caused by the previous owner letting the guitar get dry due to lack of humidity, I would avoid the guitar . It it was due to a fall or accident it would depend on the tone of the guitar.


It was due to drying out. The guitar belongs to a student of mine and she has treated it properly since it was repaired. The repair was done properly by a very good tech, so I'm not worried about the repair itself


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

have another guitar tech or luthier check out the guitar for loose braces,joints etc. A cracked top is the visible part,other problems may exist inside.


----------

